# Doelings Critique



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Here are my two 6 month old twins- They are my first goats. Please let me know your preliminary pros and cons so I may start my search for a gentleman caller who will improve on their characteristics.

I don't even know if you can use these pictures. They aren't the best at standing still. Please ignore that B did a run and poop along the sand bags prior to the pic.

First up is Blanche aka "B" or "Queen Bey" She is my little Diva


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Dorothy is my shy lady - who loves taking pictures


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sorry I don't know much about critiquing but the seem to be cute and healthy.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm afraid those aren't the best pictures to critique  Do you have a helper?
If so, try standing them on a flat surface with their legs placed squarely beneath them. 

They are nice looking girls.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I will post more with a helper, maybe over the weekend


----------



## Latebloomerar (Jan 16, 2016)

I am so not qualified but they are sooo cute!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Any suggestions on how to get them/ train them to stand pretty?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Get them used to you moving their feet around, running your hand over them, getting touched anywhere, used to collars.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Can it be any collar or should it be those chain show collars?
They weren't handled alot right from birth so by the time they came home with me at 9 wks they were scared of people. 
They are much better now but still give a little push back


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

Those are some nice does  they look pretty good over all but there are a few places I would say to look for a buck to improve. They're narrow in the chest, especially Dorothy. They could both be more dairy as well. And Dorothy is very high in the rump. Blanche looks level in her picture but since she's not standing flat she could be as well.
As for the collars, personally I start with their normal dog collars to get them used to being led and standing. It's thicker so it doesn't put to much pressure on their windpipe if they decide they're sick of it lol. But if you're planning on showing you should work with the show chains a few times before the show as well after they're used to their regular collar. I've had kids freak out in the show ring because I'm using a show chain and they're not used to it. No one likes a screaming jack rabbit on four hooves. And it's once they're used to being stacked it's also good to work on their patience and getting them used to standing for long periods without really moving. It's makes showing much less stressful lol.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Dorothy is more for fun. She has a severe heart murmur (vet seems to think it is a fluke and not genetic), so at this point I do not plan to breed her. This is the reason she has horns and her sister does not. 

B is my girl, I mean I love Dorothy but Blanche is the more social, funny one. I am very excited to see how she freshens. We have week old kids right now from my oldest girl, so I havent had time to get a helper and get them both on flat ground. I am hoping to very soon. Their snouts also appear narrow to me is...is that a factor or no?

I do however now see that Dorothy is a bit steep in the rump.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Might have to start a new thread- but I finally got pictures.
I found out thru some very nice people who had her dam before the person I purchased her from that her dams last LA they knew of was VVVV88.
I don't have info on the sire.

Her rump does look slightly high....but definitely not as bad as her sister.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's a pretty girl!
On a growth spurt right now, based on her hips, but overall a nice girl.

Will try to critique her soon.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

bumping for views/ opinions on her


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Maybe try posting her on the new Critiquing Dairy Goats 2.0 thread


----------

